# Cleaning products



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

What do you all think is the best cleaning products to use on cages? Been using soap and hot water but looking for a better way. Thanks!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I know some forum members prefer using vinegar and hot water, but sometimes I switch it up and soak in a little bit of all purpose cleaner. I rinse it really well, but this is only once a month or so I use the cleaner.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

I use a combination of half water, half vinegar. I bought a spray bottle at the dollar store that has markings on the sides so know you its a 1:1 mix. I use unscented dish soap for cleaning the things in the cage (ie. bowls, toys, etc)


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I use soap and water for all of Sophie's stuff: house, tunnel, wheel, dishes . . .

That would probably be fine for the cage too, but I've settled on using two spray bottles for the cage. One has a 50/50 vinegar water mix to clean and sanitize. The other is straight water for rinsing. Then I dry with paper towels. Then I let it air dry until it is time to put her back in the cage.

I was told that the USDA requires breeders to use a bleach solution for cleaning (?), that it is the most effective product against bacteria, definitely superior to vinegar (?). I believe (don't trust my word on this) that the correct ratio is 1:100 - Well, I don't really want to work out the measurements for as little as is needed week by week, and the vinegar mix seems to be what non-breeders use, so that's what I'm doing.

I am using fleece liners. Truth be told, cleaning the Coroplast at all seems like overkill, though I won't stop doing it, because it probably ought be regularly sanitized and it only takes a few minutes..


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I use the Method Unscented all purpose cleaner for the cage, and Dove for the wheel.


----------



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys,,I appreciate the feedback.


----------

